
I left Vancouver–and I feel fine - karjaluoto
http://blog.officehours.io/i-left-vancouver-and-i-feel-fine/
======
hoodoof
Cities are for overseas people to own.

Regional towns and country areas are for citizens and permanent residents to
live.

